# Is it hot in here?



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Man, It's getting hot in this place. These are just toy cars people. If you don't like em' you don't have to buy em'. I'm just happy we got new HO cars to buy. A few years back I was worried about not having any source for new HO cars. I'm not knocking 1/24 and 1/32. I've done both and returned to HO. They are all fun. I wish we could keep this hobbie as light hearted as it should be. I have cars that I spent lots of money on for specific races and I still don't get that serious about it, cause there's always the next race. We slotcar guys need to stick together. Eachother is all we have in a hobbie that probably won't survive the next generation in the video game age. Most of the guys I race with are guys who had them as a kid. Kids now days would rather play video games than race a slotcar and they're too eager to hand the car off to an adult for repairs when they break. Ok enough rambling. Just remember to enjoy your cars and if you lose a race there's always next time.


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Stick together huh? yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!!. just keep letting them lead you on & promising you the moon...Hope your happy with another green charger.........Tom O.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Whats so wrong with green Chargers?

I love green Chargers!!!!

It beats the alternative of "Nothing"!

Wayne


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Lets look at this a little different. The Golden Age of Slot Cars was suppose to be the mid to late 60s.

I say for HO it is now. Look at the wide range of products that are available. Juts the variety of cars for all the resin casters plus the great stuff coming from Dash and Autoworld. Look at the aftermarket parts and if it ain't made all you have to do is ask and JW or RTHO will make it for you. There is something for everyone from the Modeler to the Racer to the Collector times are great. I know I am a little older and wise but I also have a little more money to blow. Also this here Internet is a blast we all have met so many great people in our hobby. As for first class racing there is major racing going on all over the Country some have it better than others but there are major TJET races in CA, WA , the Midwest, the North East and a spattering throughout the south. The parts to build any of the different TJET classes are too numerous to mention. Modeling couldn't be better as new resources are popping up all the time for decals and with MEV's wheels and his carrying the Vincent line plus RRR wheels things are looking great. As for bodies on the TJET front if it was a real car someone can make a TJET version. On the AFX side look at the great stuff coming out of Slot Car Innovations and of course the new AW bodies in the pipeline and Dash has some cool stuff slated for the AFX crowd too. As for the Collectors there is plenty to keep them happy any way you look. The only area that need improvement is the track scenery selection as there is not mush new here. But I have hope that this will improve also. Just take a hard look at what you can do in our Hobby Today and compare it to the 80 - 90s. For Pancake lovers it was kind of barren.

All I can say is thank you to

AutoWorld
Dash MotorSports
BRP
MEV
RRR
Thunder Oil
JW
RTHO
Rocket Science
ThunderSlicks
ThunderBrushes
SlotPro
C and R Racing
Scale AUto

and the list goes on and on and on

Thank you to evryone who spends his time energy and money making our Hobby that much better and Hobby Talk for giving us a place to hang out and make to work day a lot less dreary

Having a blast with what we have available Today


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just recently got back into slot cars (after a leave of about 40 years). Thunderjet 500s are the ones I run. I had my first track set when I was about 8-10 y/o. I am amazed (and a little lost) with all the product available now. If this kind of stuff was around years ago I might have never left the hobby. I still like the Aurora lock and joiner track (which I have just bought probably at least 100 feet plus of various size track pieces). I wish I had more room to set it up (well maybe some day). I had fun with this stuff as a kid  and I am having a ball now. So when I see all the negativity on here about this and that I can't believe it  . This hobby has and always will be FUN for me. There is always going to be an after-market and always a better deal than the one you got. That's just the way it goes. So just try to relax and enjoy the hobby. 

Peace and race-on,
Jerry


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ogarfield said:


> Stick together huh? yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!!. just keep letting them lead you on & promising you the moon...Hope your happy with another green charger.........Tom O.


Nobody promised ME the moon. Someone suggested I might have some new slot cars to play with soon, but nothing like the moon. Nothing that affects me being able to feed my family or play with the toys I have now either. Actually, nobody's leading me anywhere, either. I have no idea why some folks are so worked up about little toy cars and when they come out, unless there's a personal axe to grind somewhere. It's like trying to make TL the Preston Tucker of slot cars.

man, this is getting a little freaky... soon people are gonna be swearing there were two Mopar repaints on the grassy knoll...

but I'm still having fun playing with little cars. Right, Roger? :wave:

--rick


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

mtyoder said:


> ...Eachother is all we have in a hobbie that probably won't survive the next generation in the video game age. Most of the guys I race with are guys who had them as a kid. Kids now days would rather play video games than race a slotcar ...


Not sure.... Kids of today don't even understand why and how I can still play on obsolete Atari 2600 or Odyssey video games from the 80's, which is not of their generation at all...But that's already videogames... 
And when some of these mongrels come at home, guess what they wanna play?? Good ol' Pacman on the Atari or doing a bunch of laps with some cars?

They always choose slot cars as you may have guessed :hat:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

ogarfield said:


> Stick together huh? yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!!. just keep letting them lead you on & promising you the moon...Hope your happy with another green charger.........Tom O.



this post seems a bit hostile. 


My take: Outside of waiting for months PAST the announced due date on preorders.. I have no problem with companies putting out HO cars. Sure, I wish the variety was bigger... and sure, I don't need or desire 20 color varitations on the same body styles... but at least there are good people out there dedicated to the hobby and backing that dedication up with MONEY of their OWN, and producing new products.

I will say that some of the owners of said companies do need a coarse in customer relations though. :tongue:


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Gripe about me all you want! I hope all you are going to like the new PRICE that AW/RC2 has laid out for his distributors. I'll bet everyone here pre-orders DASH Motorsports bodies because they know a good thing when they find it. Since my opinion means nothing here , I 'll refrain from anymore comments about truth & honesty in buisness. Enjoy your wait !................Tom O.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I have plenty of cars in my collection to keep myself occupied with until the new cars from AW come out.........

I have enough for a lifetime!

Heck I got enough for my grand children's grand children's lifetimes!!!!!

I always have the alternative which is to buy original cars from the slot shows.

I don't have to wait for anything........

These people need me as a customer to stay in business, I don't need them........

If they choose to raise prices on the people who support them in this hobby then they may be out of business rather quickly then won't they!

"Don't bite the hand that pays for your product so to speak!"

Let them raise the prices of the new cars from AW.....

People will go back to just buying the originals while the manufacturers shoot themselves in the foot while raising the prices of the new releases that no one will buy from them.

I'm the consumer with $$$$.

These companies need to find away to appeal to me so I spend that $$$ buying their products....

If I don't feel the price justifies the product purchase then they will not get any of my money!!!!

Its my money to spend! 

They need to make it worth my while to do so!!!!

Wayne


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree Wayne.. I don't NEED any of it, my collection has over 1,200 cars... 99% of them are MINT.

If AW prices get too high, I simply won't buy them anymore. It's that's simple. 

AS for the promises some companies make... that's buisness, they all do it. 
If they don't deliver, they don't get the cash.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

> If AW prices get too high, I simply won't buy them anymore. It's that's simple.


Exactly my point from the other thread.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

One thing to remember about price. We here in virtual land are only a small percentage of the total slot car picture there are probably 10-15 hobbiest to every one here out in the real world. The vendors I know that do the show circuit will tell you there are lots more customers not online than on line. And these customers are gobbling up the $40 - $50 cars like we gobble up the $9.00 - $10.00 JLs or AWs. 

Just some food for thought


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

You know thats really odd since I see hobby shops and hobby related specialty stores all but gone from malls and towns.


Even Hobby Lobby dropped the sales of slot cars. We have one hobby shop around here that gets a case or two of slotcars and they sit for a long time before they are replaced. All the neat ones sell quick and the 3 year old common ones just sit. Oh, and they sell white lightnings for regular price.

Almost every one I see leaving a slot car show is leaving with nothing in their hands. I think more sales go on between dealers BEFORE the show is open to the public rather than after.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

No local hobby shops near me either. I buy all my cars on line. My local Toys r Us stopped selling individual cars five or six years ago.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

ogarfield said:


> Stick together huh? yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!!. just keep letting them lead you on & promising you the moon...Hope your happy with another green charger.........Tom O.


We did get the MOON eyes Willy's, that's close isn't it. You guys put entirely to time into thinking about these little cars. Do any of you ever get laid? Maybe I can start a fight too! Yeah, many of you have been at this hobbie longer than I have. Sometimes it's ok to go outside and get some fresh air. I think I'll go hack at some tjets with an xacto while you guys spend 3 hours trying to figure out how to rip me a new one.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

LMAO..............nuff said


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> I think I'll go hack at some tjets with an xacto



I have a couple of Rotory tools.. Can I help.. We can start with the reallyrare stuff...


:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

:jest: :lol: :roll: :tongue:

you guys rock

--rick


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

"Almost every one I see leaving a slot car show is leaving with nothing in their hands. I think more sales go on between dealers BEFORE the show is open to the public rather than after."

I agree with you AMX!

I get into the Richfield show with a friend who sells before the general public is turned loose on the show.

All the really good deals are had by the dealers amongst themselves before Joe Public even gets a crack at them.

Also for the amount of people at these shows, I don't see very many carrying stuff out either.

The local hobbyshops by me have an alright selection of cars.

Mainly 1/32 which I just decided to totally get out of and go back into ho.

Hobbytown has all the standard overpriced Tomy ho cars and that is about it that never sell other than to the occasional first timer in the hobby.

The tomy cars basically just fill the peg board in the small ho slot section.

I have another mom and pops shop by me with some of every scale.

He usually gets more new cars in once enough of his older stock sells off first.

Unfortunately he gets stuck with a lot of the common JL cars everyone has and doesn't want already........

Wayne


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I hope Mr Molta shows up (he's the seller on the right when you first enter the show). He has tons of Aurora/Afx parts goodies. And I usually come across a car, or two I have to pick up.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey DLW!

I know exactly who you speak of!

Hey always has tables of cars in the hot wheels case dividers.....

If he doesn't have what your looking for then it maybe something really obscure.......

His prices on cars are pretty typical and average.....

I always look at all the cars he has and wonder how he has amassed as many as he has!

Happy hunting at the show!

I'm kind of hesitant to buy any of the originals when I know I can get repops from AW brand new for around $15 by being patient and waiting for them to come out......

I race them so I don't care if they are original or repop!

Wayne


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Yep, its pretty obvious that net sales and ebay account for a pretty big portion of these sales.


I have really never bought anything at a slot show, or at a hobby shop.

Bought several hundred cars off ebay.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

You guys should have known Bob before he figured out people would pay real money. He used to sell things like the Tyco Harley twin pack 3 for $25. I got twelve


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Great points made by Wayne and AMX! If prices get to high I'm keeping my cash also. The manufactures need me more than I need them. KEEP THE PRICES FAIR FELLAS!
About the shows, AMX is right the major deals are going on between the vendors and floor right purchasers before the public gets in. I know, I use to sell at the Midwest Show. Saw it first hand. 
If there is guys at the shows gobbling up $40-$50 cars they sure aren't buying JL, AW, DASH, or any other repop. 
I hope AW and DASH makes millions of these new cars. I like them and are glad to see them. But they are probley only going to make a few thousand of each series. Aurora made 1.5 million vibrator cars from 1960 to 1962. And atleast 5 million thunderjets. The golden age of slots died a long long time ago. When is the last time a real Mustang was given away as top prize for winning a slot car race.
But the great news is slot cars are enjoying a revival with us adults who had them when we were young. This second golden age should last another 10 to 20 years. And I extend my thanks for the effort of production going on now. And please, don't be suprised when a release is late or delayed. IT HAPPENS EVERY COTTONPICKIN TIME!
MTYODER, you failed to mention the wheel wells you hogged out on the original blue/limegreen #17 Chevelle Stocker, Randy.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I just never understood collecting slot cars and not running them. If you want to collect a car not to run it, it's called diecast. I have to question A/FX Nut's "
Golden Age of slots died a long time ago?" If "Golden Age" means number of people in the hobby? You might be right. If "Golden Age" means available variety I submit that this is in fact the "Golden Age." Between the larger companies and the kitchen casters you have more bodies available for the Tjet chassis than ever before in history. The prices are reasonable so we are allowed to use our imaginations and customize. 

We are currently the "target generation." We have the disposable cash to spend on hobbies. However not enough to race on Saturday nights! I'm afraid that most of us have been a day late and a dollar short. When we are done putting our kids through college, there's marrying them off and then gumming baby food as assistant living residents. 

I got back in to the hobby when I saw a LifeLike set on sale at a Sams club. I purchased the set because I remembered how much fun I had as a child. In search of parts I landed on the internet. After two years of racing, my son went back to video and computer games. I'm sure my #88 car knocking his #24 car off the track had no influence.
I'm afraid he's gone forever to slot cars, it just doesn't have the immediate satisfaction of a video game. 

So until we give up the reigns to "Generation X" (no not traction ) let's support those who support the hobby!
Please excuse me while I adjust the pick up shoe tension on my Tjet and the oxygen flow on my mask!


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Exactly what you just posted is why a combination of collecting and running cars constitues what is probably the majority of people even vaguely interested in slot cars thes days.


If you just run them round and round and round and round and round again, whether it be racing or just running them to death because that is what a slot car is supposed to have done to it, a fairly normal person will lose interest in this hopefully in short time, otherwise they may be compulsive or otherwise wacked.


If you expand the range of what you do with slot cars to include collecting, intricating a layout to include realistic features like the Katz Spa Ring or Portugal in a Playroom, that resmemble a real life race track, or experiment with drag racing, or try to improve on the systems that make up a slot car and the support equipment related to a slot car you may find there are many avenues to stroll down to keep your interests from dieing.


It got to the point with me that if a track didn't have a long straight away where a car could be opened up and held for a few seconds I didn't even want to mess with it. Then it got to the point where if the car wouldn't fish tail all the way down it I wasn't interested. Then I wanted the cars to all look new and novel with fresh body styles and paint schemes while they were doing it. 

Also I wanted drag cars that were stupid fast and competitive, but could be beaten by similarly configured cars on any given occasion by setup, cleanliness, or response to a given power source or controller type.


Through all of this I also want a bunch of different cars that look different and just sit there, like diecasts, but ACTUALLY DO SOMETHING, go down a track, unlike a diecast ever could if I want them to.

Who would collect diecast trains or large scale airplanes? If those trains didn't move, nobody would want them. If those large scale RC planes were just static display pot metal models instead of flying replicas I doubt that hobby would even exist.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

At least with diecast cars(Hotwheels, etc....) you can race them down a track so they do have a purpose other than sitting pretty on a shelf if you choose......

I use to like running my hotwheels as a kid down my 2 lane dragstrip doing elimination rounds till I had the fastest car in the end......

Those were the days and very good memories for me just like slot cars give me very good memories too!

This is what is nostalgic for me!

Video games will be what is nostalgic for many kids once they grow older.

The difference between my generation, I'm 38 and todays kids is the fact that I didn't have video games growing up. Atari 2600 was new when I hit about 10th grade. I never had one till a few years later.

My younger years were all slot cars,trains and hotwheels/match box cars, models....

Kids nowadays have to many other distractions that are at their disposal.

When I grew up I remember having to go outside and play and using our imaginations to keep ourselves entertained!

Everything is basically done for kids now. They don't need to use their imaginations to entertain themselves.

I guess what I am getting at here is the fact that guys around my age and older are the ones keeping this hobby alive for the most part. Same with the model railroading hobbies. All I ever here at the trainshows from the older guys is "why does the younger generation not take interest in these hobbies?"

It has to appeal to them like slots appealed to us at a younger age.

I do believe slots had 2 golden ages. The first golden age was the '60s when they were introduced and was exciting and new. 

But i think now the hobby is better than ever HO and bigger scales also since there is so much available to us now.

Our generation was the one that grew up with this hobby and it is the one who remembers it fondly keeping it alive.........

Just my thoughts!

By the way, I use to race with a 1/32 slot club but the politics got to much and I got out of the club and the 1/32 scale and went back into HO recently which I have been in and out of over the years.

Ho is what I grew up with and remember fondly.

I like to leisurely race with friends occasionally but I find I collect and just turn laps with my cars to unwind from the stresses of everyday life.....

We all have our reasons to be involved with this hobby.

As long as your happy doing what it is you enjoy associated with this hobby then that is all that matters!!!!

Enjoy the hobby whichever way you do!!!!!

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

Any Pictures Of The Auto World Next Releases Out Yet ??


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

To those of you that don't understand collectors I submit you are already a closet collector and just don't realize it. It doesn't matter if you race or put them on the shelf. You made the decision to aquire something and after that what you do is your own decision. You only have two hands. Open the door and come on out  Both support the hobby. 

If T Lowe didn't make a fortune selling diecast to collectors would we be running JL/AW cars and posting on this forum. I don't think so.

Never got the nostalgia feeling. Started with vibe cars in the old days of black and white TVs and never really stopped. The faces have changed but the fun has never died. 

I have my own take on the notion of getting people to carry the torch when us geezers have the controls pried out of our rigor mortis contorted hands. Adults don't let kids be kids. That's a problem. A friend of mine brought over his son and four of his friends. Eleven and twelve year olds. I let them race Xtraction cars. Brought out the box of bodies which included every JL body. Showed them how to change bodies and let them have at it. They were as loud after three hours as they were when they started. I got some pizzas and while they were eatind I checked out what bods they were using. Four Fast & Furious and one Viper. I asked them why those. They said they didn't know what the others (muscle cars) were. They knew the F&F cars and Viper. I asked what would you like to race. Their answer was in the realm of the new Mustang, Corvette, Porsches, Cadilac Escalade, and what surprised me were the Rolex and petit Le Mans cars. Without adult indoctrination they don't know muscle cars and don't care about them. Got to give them what they want not something forty years old. 

Eight thru ten year olds are a little different. A few years ago I gave a church group 72 new Tycos for the kids. Two for each of them. I wanted them to be special and have no talent whatsoever at customizing so I asked for help on the Slot Car Bullitin board. Fourteen guys stepped up including guys like Jay Jap (Holeshot), Chris Moellering, Kevin Barnsdale, Jeff Hurly (did cars for the 24 hour race in England and did the most amazing cars I have ever seen) and a lot I have forgotten. Three guy never returned the bodies and never answered emails so I had to come up with fifteen more bodies. Seven of them were chrome Lambos. The kids took turns picking cars. Out of the first fifteen cars chosen seven were the chrome Lambos. Kids like chrome cars. 

Just a different view.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello bumpercar 88, 
To me the golden age of slot cars means not so much the number of people in the hobby back in the 60's & 70's. There are a number of reasons.
1. The production number of slotcars. From 1960 thru 1962 Aurora made 1,500,000 slotcars. Then the T-Jet was introduced and ran from 1962 to 1972. Based on the 60 to 62 Vibrator production run the T-Jet production numbers could be more than 10,000,000 cars.
2. The Ford Aurora Grandnational. It ran every year from 1962 to 1967. The national winner recieved a real car. Thunderbirds in 62 and 63, Mustangs in 64, 65, and 66. I think a Thunderbird was given away in 67.
Ford Motor Company sponsered the Grand National and paid $100,000 a year to do so.
3. Television Commercials, Use to see them on a regular basis in the 60's and 70's. Saw them in th 80's and early 90's. Those a very expensive to produce and air on TV. 
4. Manufactures, Aurora, TYCO, Matchbox, Bachman, Atlas, Ideal, Marx, Eldon, Lionel, Faller (for the European market). These companies all made Racesets.
How many do we have today? Tomy, LifeLike, and Mattell.
For single cars we have Round 2, Dash, Model Motoring.
There is alot availble today, ONLINE or at a slot show. You don't see the sets or cars unless it's Christmas time in Wal-Mart, Meijer, Target, K-Mart, and oh let's see, Toys R Us gave up slots a few years ago. Slot cars use to be in stores all year long. Hobby stores are their domain these days.
In closing todays revival doesn't compare to what it was. The production, the money promoting the hobby, and the intrest isn't at the level it was in the 60's and 70's.
But us 40 thru 60 year olds will still back it and love it because we still have fun, and that is the most important aspect. HAVE FUN WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I am with BRPHO and Vidoejimmy on this one. I have so many projects (restoring eBay t-jets) plus all of the bodies available be it Dash, MEV with his new kit pricing, JL/autoworld, BRP customs, etc. I can't keep up. I spend a lot of time looking for the latest in affordable wheel sets and tires to go with the new fleet. I haven't pre-ordered anything so I really don't care when new items come out.
I love the selection of speed parts from JW's, wizzard, RTHO and more.
I am having a blast with the hobby! It used to be you bought everything from Autoworld, now there are so many selections, my favorites are a mass of slot car links that I have probably bought something from all of them.
Jim


----------

